# G4003 spindle speed



## Todd Adams (Jan 9, 2021)

Can changing the feed speed cause the spindle speed to change ?  I'm a newbie.


----------



## hman (Jan 10, 2021)

It shouldn't ... unless you're running a small lathe and there's inordinate friction in the gear setup or if the cut is too deep. The G4003 is strong enough that neither of these would apply.

Are you having problems with your lathe?


----------



## Todd Adams (Jan 10, 2021)

No. I just am new and this is my first lathe. I haven't had much time to experiment much. Yesterday i was trying different feed speeds and it seemed to affect spindle speed. I will check today with a ram meter. High rpms seem excessive, but being new Im not sure.


----------



## COMachinist (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi Tod
No, the G4003 is a Geer head lathe. The spindle speed is only changed when the head gearing is changed or motor RPM pulleys are changed. The feed is set by quick change threading/feed gear box witch is  driven by the spindle RPMs.


----------



## Todd Adams (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks. Try looking that one up !


----------



## Bcharette (Jan 27, 2021)

With that lathe when you change the feed speeds the gear noise changes and sometimes make it sound like the spindle is going faster.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 27, 2021)

Head Stock gears set the spindle speed. {A, B, C}×{1, 2, 3}
An output from the spindle drives the back gears which in turn drive the Norton Gear Box which sets traverse speeds (or thread pitch)


----------

